# Pavé numérique bootcamp Windows 10



## DocRunner (23 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour

J'ai un Macbook pro 2014 avec windows 10 dessus. Comment activer par défaut que sous windows 10,  les chiffres s'enclenchent sans avoir à appuyer sur "fn"... Merci


----------

